# sea shell jackpot. MUST READ !



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

Hi all. i just wanted to get the word out. i went to walmart today and in the crafts/sewing section they have 3 different sized bags of assorted sea shells. i know you shell dweller people have gripes with the cost of shells well the most expensive bag was around $10 and had probly 20ish shells. i dont remember seeing clam shells either they were pretty much inhabital shells. but they were also nice decoratively as well for those of us that dont collect shell dwellers

hope this helps people.


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

hopefully they haven't been cleaned with heavy chemicals


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

hi all. i posted this in the tang section to what i thought would be a benefit to the shell dweller crowd and was informed by a shellie keeper that they themselves bought thease before and the openings were to small and their fish were hurt or died so i want to let anyone else know that i may not be a good idea to purchase them for that purpose. although if anyone has any ideas on how to combat the heavy chemicals that may/maynot have been used to originally clean them brought up by alexrex20 then they would make nice decorations comared to what i've seen them priced at Petsmart.

sorry for the confusion. just my ignorance i guess :drooling:


----------



## mike12345 (Nov 22, 2016)

CharlieTuna said:


> Hi all. i just wanted to get the word out. i went to walmart today and in the crafts/sewing section they have 3 different sized bags of assorted. i know you shell dweller people have gripes with the cost of shells well the most expensive bag was around $10 and had probly 20ish shells. i dont remember seeing clam shells either they were pretty much inhabital shells. but they were also nice decoratively as well for those of us that dont collect shell dwellers
> 
> hope this helps people.


Hello Charlie,
I wanna buy these seashell bags. 
please let me know, Are they available now ?


----------

